# fresh off the wheel



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

heres some that just came off the drying wheel hope you like feedback wanted .







.







.







.







.







.







. .


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Alright, Jody! You tried a little bit of everything with this batch. I really like the foiled one and the bottom one with the stripes. I'll bet the bass will like em too.


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

im really proud of the 5th and 6th pic ,my 8yr daughter painted with her new air brush . back to mine i just cant build one style it just seems boring. maybe just me


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice work Jody. I'm with Vince. I really like the one with stripes.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

If you're anything like me, I bet you're just biting at the bit, waiting for spring to get here and get those in the water and tear up some fish. Good job, hope you catch a lot.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow those look great! I loved that one with the tail in your last post. They all look great. I really like the 3rd one and the last one especially!


----------



## cast n catch em18 (Jan 14, 2008)

they all look great!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

bassinjody said:


> im really proud of the 5th and 6th pic ,my 8yr daughter painted with her new air brush . back to mine i just cant build one style it just seems boring. maybe just me


Thats awesome that your daughter is painting lures...guess you can't start too young...she did a really good job...I also like the last one in the line-up. It looks like a real fish catcher! Great job!


----------

